# Replacing Motor Brushes - PC Sander



## NH Drywall (May 27, 2008)

If anyone has some quick tips for replacing the Motor Brushes in the Porter Cable 7800 Sander it would be greatly appreciated! I usually just send them off to be repaired but I have a few days downtime and I think I'll give it a shot this time around! Maybe save myself a few $ in the future as well!

Thanks!


----------



## JCardoza (Jan 23, 2008)

The brushes are relatively easy to change... Requires a long thin phillips screwdriver with a small tip. 

UNPLUG THE SANDER!!! 

Obvious yes. But I have watched guys not unplug it way to many times. Just start taking the screws out of the black casing... then remove two screws connecting the wires to the brushes on the motor... loosen two others, rotate the contacts up and slide them out... reverse order to get it back together. Make sure all the wires are routed in a way they don't get pinched, slide the switches in there slots, jiggle the black casing back into place.... Screws back in and vola! You just saved yourself time and money! 

Do not! I repeat: Do not turn the motor on to test it while it is apart and unsecured, it will twist itself around and sever the wires. ARG!!!! Again seen it done wayyy to many times. Then you're back to splicing wires etc... Go to All-wall.com to get parts and see the schematics... I always have spare brushes, an extra cable and cable casing around. http://All-wall.com


----------



## NH Drywall (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info- I figured it out - It really was simple! I bought the brushes on Ebay for $38.99 for 20 (inc. shipping)! I think all-wall wanted $40 for 10 +shipping - the ebay item number is 190207965554 from seller ID is "schilss" if you're interested.

Thanks for your response!


----------

